# How to tie the Palomar Knot



## willcfish

Do You use the Palomar Knot?
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLri4uR1zah48B-hLI1osYpfnxWHDCpaG7&feature=view_all


----------



## Snakecharmer

that is about the only knot I use.....Here is what I think is a better demo..
http://www.animatedknots.com/paloma...ge=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com


----------



## fredg53

Love this knot 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Buckeye Ron

willcfish said:


> Do You use the Palomar Knot?
> 
> 
> I dont leave home without it
> 
> Ron


----------



## willcfish

That's cool. I don't have that kind of software.


----------



## Burks

Absolutely my favorite knot. After breaking many knots I discovered the Palomar Knot. Since then I've not had my line break at the knot. Amazing, very easy to tie. Kids should learn this knot at the same time as tying their shoes.


----------



## Lewzer

Here's another good knot website.

http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/


----------



## sherman51

i,ve been using the improved clinch knot for many years and it has served me well. but as simple as this knot is to tie i might just give it a try for my braided line.

does any of you use this knot for braided line??
sherman


----------



## freyedknot

i have been using the trilene knot even for braid , and it works very well.


----------



## ranger373v

Burks said:


> Absolutely my favorite knot. After breaking many knots I discovered the Palomar Knot. Since then I've not had my line break at the knot. Amazing, very easy to tie. Kids should learn this knot at the same time as tying their shoes.


i learned it when i was 7 i think... i use it 99.999% of the time the other 1% is a whatever i feel like tieing cause im fishing bluegill knot lol


----------



## JohnPD

It's the only knot I use, unless I'm using Nanofil, then I use the Nano Knot, which is the Palomar Knot with one extra loop. So easy I can tie it in the dark, yet so strong.


----------



## Burks

sherman51 said:


> does any of you use this knot for braided line??
> sherman


Yes, I use it for braided line. Works very well.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Will, while the Palomar knot is a strong knot, it's not the strongest according to a study by Field and Stream. The San Diego Jam Knot is. Which is the knot I use for everything  The palomar came in a close second.

http://www.fieldandstream.com/photos/gallery/fishing/bass/where-fish/2009/02/strongest-fishing-knots


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

I agree with ranger373v I use it 99,999% of the time and very easy to tie...JIM....CL....


----------



## moondog5814

I use this knot and it has never failed me. It is easy to tie, even if I don't have my reading glasses.


----------



## streamstalker

Don't any of you find it hard to use on crank baits?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

streamstalker said:


> Don't any of you find it hard to use on crank baits?


Exactly why I never bothered.


----------



## streamstalker

The fish-n-fool knot is easy to tie on everything, and it beat the palomar on Knot Wars. After you pass the line through the eye, you can tie it with your eyes closed.


----------



## ezbite

i even use in on my anchor lines


----------



## streamstalker

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Will, while the Palomar knot is a strong knot, it's not the strongest according to a study by Field and Stream. The San Diego Jam Knot is. Which is the knot I use for everything  The palomar came in a close second.
> 
> http://www.fieldandstream.com/photos/gallery/fishing/bass/where-fish/2009/02/strongest-fishing-knots


I might have to try that knot just because it sounds cooler than all the other knots. 

Damn, I clicked on that fieldandstream link, and I got a Monistat ad popping up on my screen. WTF? Why would a feminine product pop up over an outdoor web site? Is San Diego Jam some kind of euphemism for a yeast infection?


----------



## Agitation Free

JMO but if it can be used, the Palomar knot is my favorite.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

streamstalker said:


> I might have to try that knot just because it sounds cooler than all the other knots.
> 
> Damn, I clicked on that fieldandstream link, and I got a Monistat ad popping up on my screen. WTF? Why would a feminine product pop up over an outdoor web site? Is San Diego Jam some kind of euphemism for a yeast infection?


Uhhh I think we had this same discussion a couple months ago when some guy was complaining about ads on OGF containing local women in his area "ready for action".. What u been clicking on bud? Haha

And yes, definite style points for the cool name. I tie it in a way that requires weight at the lure. So if I'm just tying to a hook, I hang something off it while I'm tying. I use it on anything I absolutely do nor want to come undone.


----------



## willcfish

Thanks, I'll check out the San Diego Jam Knot


----------



## Shaggy

JohnPD said:


> It's the only knot I use, unless I'm using Nanofil, then I use the Nano Knot, which is the Palomar Knot with one extra loop. So easy I can tie it in the dark, yet so strong.


Berkley's web site has a new recommended knot for the Nanofil they call the unifilament knot. Looks like it would be a lot easier to tie than getting the loop of the Palomar over hooks.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Looks like an sd jam knot run through the eye twice. Easy way to make that second loop is to have the lureor hook with weight hanging from a "v" made by fingers, then do your wraps around that. Kinda hard to explain, I'll try to find a video.


----------



## triple_g

I too use this knot almost exclusively


----------



## wlgds

I use this knot with mono and braid, it is great for snaps and swivels or small jigs.


----------



## willcfish

Once you have tried the Palomar knot you will know it is the coolest of all knots.


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye

I learned the Palomar from a deck hand on the head boat I used to ride weekly... I think of it this way: when you've paid money to fish then its to your best interest to learn to tie on as quickly as you can. And when you earn your living as a fisherman A) Keeping guys on fish and B) Once you've found those fish keeping guys in the water you'll use the quickest and most reliable knot you can. Palomar all the way!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## willcfish

I use an improved clinch on crank baits but don't think it is quite as strong.


----------



## fredg53

Agitation Free said:


> JMO but if it can be used, the Palomar knot is my favorite.


Yep right on not for all lures but if u can use it great knot 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme

I only use a Palomar knot on a drop shot rig. I use a Uni knot for everything else.


----------



## scappy193

palomar knot is the only knot i use. i haven't tried every knot but it never fails me. it is a bit frustrating sometimes with crankbaits getting the loop around the trebles and bill sometimes but its worth it. i do use it on braid but for me it has some difficulty cinching evenly. the overhand knot usually tightens faster than the loop. it helps if i'm very liberal with the spit.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Another knot(San Diego jam) intact after pulling on a snag till it broke. If I could marry a knot, it'd be that one!


----------



## bootstraps

Best knot that I have found


----------



## willcfish

Ha! Ha! Who knows what terms they'll come up with?


----------



## tonysolon

Love the palomar knot. The only one for me.


----------



## yakfish

streamstalker said:


> I might have to try that knot just because it sounds cooler than all the other knots.
> 
> Damn, I clicked on that fieldandstream link, and I got a Monistat ad popping up on my screen. WTF? Why would a feminine product pop up over an outdoor web site? Is San Diego Jam some kind of euphemism for a yeast infection?


I'm not sure what you been searching for on google but I got an ad for Yamaha 4 stroke outboard motors!!


----------



## big events

the only problem i have with it is on hooks where it moves down the eye to the spot where it meets the shank


----------



## kapposgd

Wanted to point out that the san diego jam knot is not the strongest knot you can, it was the strongest knot _out of_ the few knots field and stream used in their test. The strongest knots you can have all have at 3 tag ends that you have to clip off. The best knot to tie with mono or flouro is the berkeley braid knot, shown here...



. And since this thread got started with the palomar knot, check this video out, i didnt realize i had been not been tying the knot the absolute best way possible for years until i saw this


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

kapposgd said:


> Wanted to point out that the san diego jam knot is not the strongest knot you can, it was the strongest knot _out of_ the few knots field and stream used in their test. The strongest knots you can have all have at 3 tag ends that you have to clip off. The best knot to tie with mono or flouro is the berkeley braid knot, shown here...



Source? Would like to see how they did the test. Always find this stuff interesting 

As far as I'm concerned, I've never had one break and it's way easier to tie than the palomar. I can tie the SDJN with gloves on! Heh


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

You may be able to Google or you tube knot wars.I believe that's the one being referenced.Was a weekly spot on a show.I've watched it a bunch but can't tell ya the name of the show.They used a machine.Winner stayed loser was gone.Had new challenger every wk.Also used mono,thoroughly and braid for each.Ad I'll tell ya,I saw some knots I'd never even heard of.Whatever works for you,works.I pretty much exclusively use the Trilene knot,or improved clinch knot.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kapposgd

Source was knot wars, theres an app version you can get on your phone. When it comes to braid the palomar is just as good as the berkely braid, but for mono or flouro the berkeley braid is the strongest. Not sure if you can see the vid i posted, but shaw grigsby (even tho he doesnt know the name of knot in the vid) is tying the berkely braid knot. He says he has tested it over and over against every other knot and it has always came out the best


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

And how auto correct got thoroughly out of fluoro.,i'll never know.Sorry,not editing well.Flattying right now.Only a 15# so far.kinda slow.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## wheelld

I use and love the Palomar knot. I had some problems when in late '11 Walmart ran a special on trilene maxx 4lb line (330 for $1). Liking light line and loving a deal, I had to buy all 8 spools. Backed up the truck so to speak. A spring of fishing walleye and crappie and the occasional rogue bass and cat and I had more pull outs than I care to remember. I'd used the Palomar for years with no problem, but now using this light line almost exclusively, it's slipping. Not breaking, you can tell by the curly cue line end, and yes I wet it and yes the knot and tag are tight - but the tag is extremely short - maybe 1mm. Anyway - changed to an improved clinch, which held, but broke right where the knot contacts the hook. What to do? I finally went back to the Palomar knot and left a quarter to 3/8 inch tag. No problems since. Don't get me wrong - Neither problem (slipping Palomar or breaking Cinch) happened all the time, only on the big ones that got away.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## willcfish

Yes it's always good to leave a little extra tag. There's always going to be just a little slippage until they lock down tight. Been there - done that. lol


----------



## willcfish

Never know what kind of ad is going to pop up. One of the guys said the Double polymer was even better.


----------



## 1basshunter

willcfish said:


> Never know what kind of ad is going to pop up. One of the guys said the Double polymer was even better.


It is a lot better


----------



## countdogula

I have always used the alternative improved clinch knot, which is what I was taught as a boy. I can easily tie it with my eyes closed and have never had one separate, the line always breaks first. If I use that with a blood knot, I can tie up almost any rig.


----------



## willcfish

I'm going to work with that double polomar. It looks good.


----------



## 1basshunter

the double polymer is the only to use!!!!


----------



## MoeMan

The only way to go if you're fishing with braid!


----------



## my vise

I primarily use a palomar. I noticed a recommendation to use a double palomar. I looked it up and have seen 2 variations. One loops through the eyelet twice and the other does a double overhand. Any opinions? 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

